
Stop CO2 Emissions - mikro2nd
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/543916/stop-emissions/
======
mhkool
Lets define and understand the problem before we try to find a solution. The
problem is that the climate is changing. The "why" is the big question. Gregg
Braden has showed that our planet has a varying temperature for millions of
years and we should try to understand what is behind this. One thing is clear
and that it is not a higher level of CO2 or less Ozon. It is a smart thing to
ask ourselves also the question "Which factors contribute to climate change?".
The documentary COWSPIRACY shows that 54% of the CO2 production comes from the
meat industry. So the biggest gains are not with "clean" energy but with
"clean" meat. CO2 production increases significantly when the population and
meat consumption increases so figure out what the priorities for "clean" meat
and "clean" energy should be.

